# Resources > Education Center >  >  Are you a sleep walker, or sleep talker, or a full blown sleep karate artist?

## cwcamp

I recently investigated some reasons why I have been sleep fighting, i.e. kicking and punching in my sleep. Turns out there is a condition called REM behavior disorder (RBD). While I am no expert on sleep disorders, it was still interesting to find that so many people have this condition. There are numerous possibilities as to what the cause is, but since myself and my older brother both exhibit these symptoms it might be reasonable to believe the cause might be genetic. The portion of the brain stem that is supposed to receive the neurotransmitter to cause paralysis is being inhibited somehow. At any rate, when i begin sleep talking, it's normally loud enough for my ears to hear...but most times I don't wake up and it becomes my trigger for lucidity. There was one occasion that remember where I was having two conversations at once, one with a dream character and one with my ex ( it was a while back) it was the weirdest experience, and it should not be possible, but it happened. External audio normally will not wake me up as long as it is not too loud. A person whispering to me while I am sleeping will bleed through into my dream, and sometimes change the dream. So... if you experience sleep walking, talking, or start acting like a sleeping Bruce Lee, then you might find this info entertaining. cheers

----------


## sparkley

I'm a sleep talker and sometimes wake up to find my self talking, or I sometimes wake up or my family hears me talking with a deeper voice than usual.

It's pretty cool stuff.

----------


## Lang

I've been known to _"Meow"_ and sing in my sleep.

----------


## cwcamp

The last thing I yelled out in my sleep was probably the funniest. I had been reading Dune, and it played out in my dream where Paul Atreides has to put his hand in the box...except the Reverend Mother Gaius Mohiam was giving the test to me...and she screamed at me "put your hand in the box!". And I screamed out, "Listen here creepy lady, I ain't sticking nothing in your box!" It was loud, and awkward....

----------


## ParanoidLlama

I've been known to sleep move and talk, as reported from siblings. I don't remember a lot of the occurences, but I do remember my sister reporting I was crouched in front of my room's doorway in a creepy way. I was able to walk back to my bed, still unconscious. Scared the living daylights out of her  ::D: .

----------


## Lang

My mom said that last night, I came down the stairs and sat near my sister's computer.  Apparently, I cried in my sleep.

----------


## Fantasma

Old thread but huh. Anyway. When I was a kid I shared room with my sister and she claimed that I was talkactive in my sleep. She first thought that I was a wake but the things I said apparently didn't make any sense to what she said. What I heard from my roommate when I studied abroad was that I spoke in swedish for quite sometime while dreaming and she thought I wouldn't ever stop. lol. I dreamt that I was guiding people around in my hometown so. xD

----------


## Seabatt

Definitely a sleep talker. I remember when I was sharing a room with my brother he would tell me the stuff I said when I was asleep. It was...interesting, to say the least.

----------


## GordanFreeman

I have some strange experiences myself.
First time I was sleep walking into bathroom and on the way back I wake up my mother to ask her where is my sister, but I don't have a sister. :armflap: 

Second time I was sleep walking around the house searching for something, but the entire time  I was seeing everything without able to control my body, it's like I have been possesed by a spirit. I even heard some weird thoughts in my head, "that is not my house; is this a dream, will I be able to fly out of the window;"(thank god he didn't jump out of the window :armflap: ). After a while suddenly, I was able to control my body again.

----------


## Lang

When I was little, she said that I got up and went into her room and stared at her. In college, I sleepwalked to my class across campus. When I woke up, I was in my fully dressed and everything. It was early in the morning in the middle of winter and it a weekend. I had no class that day.

----------


## Lang

So, I slept walked last night and climbed a tree. How? I don't know.

----------


## StarSeeker

> So, I slept walked last night and climbed a tree. How? I don't know.



Maybe the answer is more paranormal than just sleep walking. Maybe you were possessed by a ghost of dead child. Kids tend to climb on trees when they are afraid.

If you tend to watch anime, there is a cool one, maybe a bit old perhaps. The Ghost Hunt is just for you and everyone else who is interested.

----------


## Lang

Do you mean paranormal entanglement? My neighbor's house is built over a grave. *Shrugs* Ha! Even if any entanglement happened, I would doubt I would remember being possessed by a ghost, I think.  I don't think it has anything to do with the being possessed by a ghost.  That Also reminds me of a story couple weeks ago where a 2½-year-old girl was found dead in frigid weather outside her home near where I live. Either she woke up, got up and went outside or she was sleepwalking outside and woke up but, she died.  Sleepwalking isn't a laughing matter, really. When I was little, I used to climb trees...  It's most likely stress was involved in my sleepwalking incident.

----------


## Jamal9mm

This is an old post, but I reply anyway.

I am a full blown sleep karate artist, And I realized this a few years back when I completely massacred my TV.

I was aware of sleep walking and talking and moving objects and what not, but never was it harmful on that scale. Thankfully, I haven't done anything similar ever since.

I always remember what I had done while sleep walking, and it's extremely similar to how you remember your dreams in the morning. It's sort of like a zombie like state, you see but you are not in control.

----------


## Lang

Yeah, we don't usually encourage the member to bring up old topics unless they are a sticky thread but, since I was the last poster, I guess it might be okay. Hopefully?
________________

My sister was talking in her sleep in real life. This is what she told me. She mummed ABOUT the refrigerator being moved.  DJ NOTES HERE: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/hum...-9-2020-89459/





> She just woke up and I told her about what happened. She remembers the refrigerator part and she and questions if she was dreaming part. I guess she did hear me, somehow.
> While that was happening I was putting sugar in the sugar bowl. IRL. I walked over and told her that she was dreaming. Not saying this will work every time.
> She really did question that she was dreaming after I said that to her. She also reported to me about what her dream looks like and everything. Our kitchen looked different. Different flooring and there was a flood on the floor near the refrigerator. No cabinets. The cause of the RBD, was probably a number of things, like sleep deprivation, fever, stress and anxiety. I also explain to her, why everything looked different was because of Dream Logic.... I think my sister understands now about the logic of dreaming too.

----------


## Hilary

My mother once called 911 while sleeping. She reported that there was a man in the back yard. They asked her what he looked like. "Well. He's really big, and he's blue." In the middle of the conversation, she wakes up. She realizes what she's done, but instead of telling them, she freaks out, thinking she'll get in trouble. They come to the house and she pretends that the man is now gone.

Another time, my mother was staying in a hotel with my aunt Gere. My mother says she woke up hovering over my aunt, who was shivering in complete terror, as my mom had her arms out like a bear about to claw my aunt.  

My other aunt, Lois, got a phone call one night while she was sleeping, from a friend. She answered the call, still asleep, and proceeded to tell him that she just had a baby. "But I didn't even know you were pregnant?" "Yes. I just had a baby!"

I have never had sleeping walking incidents, but, I had night terrors from about 19-28 years old. My memories of them are very sketchy. I do remember seeing translucent spiders one time, hanging down from the ceiling, but most of the time, I remember nothing. My ex-husband has reported that I've attacked him, karate style, in bed many times. It got to the point where he knew when one was going to happen, and just immediately pinned me down. One particular time, he said I "commando jumped" (that means somersaulted) out of bed, landed on my back, then crawled on my belly to the french doors of our bedroom, where I then clawed them, all while screaming bloody murder. Ever since then, I've had chronic sciatica.  :Sad:

----------


## Lang

Blue people from both you and your mother?
-----
So, this morning, I apparently, came down where I was staying, I was crying. Of course, I have no memory of it..

----------


## Caradon

Once when I was a kid I went to sleep in the bedroom and woke up on the living room couch with no memory of ever waking up and moving to the couch. 

Other than that the only times I've sleep walked, I only remember it happening like maybe three times. I had gone to sleep so drunk that I was unable to wake up to pee, so my body somehow forced me to get up in my sleep and sleep walk to the bathroom. Each time I woke up while standing over the toilet peeing. Both amazing, and lucky, that I was able to find the actual toilet in my sleep and not just pee on the floor into a dream toilet, lol. 

One time a friend of mine was sleeping over when it happened, and saw me. He told me that he watched me get up out of the bed, and then start walking into the wall repeatedly bouncing off of it. And then I turn and climbed over a big pile of junk (Because my bedroom at the time was just a corner in the basement. And apparently I started climbing over and forcing my way through a bunch of junk that was piled up on one side of the basement for storage. And from there found my way to the toilet which we had in the basement and had like a wooden stall around it. (Which was already there when we moved into the house.) I woke up while standing over that toilet peeing, with no memory of bouncing off walls or climbing over the storage junk pile, lol.

----------

